# Resolution switching



## ptr727 (Dec 2, 2004)

When my box switches resolutions, the screen goes black, then it takes a couple of seconds to paint on the black, then a couple more seconds for the blue background to paint. 

E.g. Live TV and menu shows in 1080i, settings switches to 720p.

Rather annoying, when I've gotten used to my FiOS DVR that never needs to switch resolutions or switch of the video feed, e.g. I can search, menu, anything, while the video keeps playing uninterrupted and minimized or in he background.

The video settings are configured to support all resolutions, my TV supports all the offered resolutions.

Is there any way to configure the box so it always stays in one resolution, instead of switching?

P.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Set your output to only one output resolution. Mine is currently set for 1080P60 output. This will avoid those issues. 

Your FiOS DVR was also probably set for one output resolution as well. Since anytime there is a resolution change from any device on HDMI it is going to resync.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yes, only select the resolution that most closely matches your TV's native resolution, i.e.- 1080i/p, 720p, etc. Since you selected them all, the TiVo is going to output whatever the channel's active resolution is instead of converting them to what I just told you to set, hence the TV always switching to accommodate the differing resolutions and causing exactly what you're describing.

EDIT: Doh, beat me to it!


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, go to Settings &Messages>Settings>Video. Then check the one resolution you want.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Im using mine for OTA and Amazon VOD, with 720p, 1080i, 1080p and 1080p/24 selected. Resolution changes are fast and Im not having an issue. Sounds like a handshake delay with some device in your chain.


----------



## ptr727 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thx for the advice.

I set it to 1080i, and 1080p24 passthrough, matching most of the material I watch, and letting the TV do the scaling.
I still have a short delay with a black screen between menu and settings, but no resolution switching.

P.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ptr727 said:


> Thx for the advice.
> 
> I set it to 1080i, and 1080p24 passthrough, matching most of the material I watch, and letting the TV do the scaling.
> I still have a short delay with a black screen between menu and settings, but no resolution switching.
> ...


If you set it to that only, then the TiVo is the one doing the scaling.


----------



## ptr727 (Dec 2, 2004)

True, for non 1080i content only, but I don't have to deal with the box switching resolutions leading to a poor user experience for me.

P.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm curious, is it better in general (quality of image/video wise) to let TiVo do the processing (e.g. keep on 1080i/default), or the TV adapt to TiVo's output? Or no difference at all?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

consumedsoul said:


> I'm curious, is it better in general (quality of image/video wise) to let TiVo do the processing (e.g. keep on 1080i/default), or the TV adapt to TiVo's output? Or no difference at all?


It depends on what the choices are -- 720p channels look about the same on my 1080p projector whether scaled by the projector or the TiVo. But they look better if I let my iScan Duo Processor do it.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

k2ue said:


> It depends on what the choices are -- 720p channels look about the same on my 1080p projector whether scaled by the projector or the TiVo. But they look better if I let my iScan Duo Processor do it.


Gotcha - so generally doesn't hurt to try to let an external source (e.g. TV or processor) try to upscale etc.

That being said which options should I go with as far as output options, just 720p or 1080i, or also add 1080p and 1080p/24 as well?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

consumedsoul said:


> Gotcha - so generally doesn't hurt to try to let an external source (e.g. TV or processor) try to upscale etc.
> 
> That being said which options should I go with as far as output options, just 720p or 1080i, or also add 1080p and 1080p/24 as well?


The fastest channel changing is usually when the TiVo is set to output only the native resolution of your TV, often 1080P these days. If the scaling of 720p and 480i channels looks good, I'd leave it there. Add 1080p/24 only if your TV can handle 24fps.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

k2ue said:


> It depends on what the choices are -- 720p channels look about the same on my 1080p projector whether scaled by the projector or the TiVo. But they look better if I let my iScan Duo Processor do it.


Yes, I've noticed my DUO does a better job scaling 720P, but I just leave my Roamio set for 1080P60 output to avoid the resync issues. Besides for me, 90% of my TV watching is from channels that broadcast in 1080i.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

consumedsoul said:


> I'm curious, is it better in general (quality of image/video wise) to let TiVo do the processing (e.g. keep on 1080i/default), or the TV adapt to TiVo's output? Or no difference at all?


With my situation (VT50) and knowing Broadcoms history, I prefer to send Native as much as possible to my tv. YMMV.


----------



## Nochance (May 9, 2010)

Is this problem also happening using the Netflix App?

I have this problem with my Premiere and it drives me nuts. I tried pushing everything up to 1080i and all resolutions below 1080i puts a horrible moving white bar at the top of the screen. Netflix will rescale 20-30 times in a 22 minute episode. If it's not fixed in Roamio, I'm not sure I want to buy it.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

I recently installed a Mini in my bedroom. My TV there only has one HDMI input and I also wanted to keep an Apple TV attached, so I had no choice but to use a component connection for the Mini. Seemed sort of stone age, but to be honest it's working great. Picture quality is faultless (though I admit it's not a big screen), instant switching between resolutions, and Netflix using native 1080p24 had a noticeable cinematic quality. I have the analog audio directly connected to my sound system which allows me to play Pandora with the the TV off (Marvin Gaye channel of course).


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Nochance said:


> Is this problem also happening using the Netflix App?
> 
> I have this problem with my Premiere and it drives me nuts. I tried pushing everything up to 1080i and all resolutions below 1080i puts a horrible moving white bar at the top of the screen. Netflix will rescale 20-30 times in a 22 minute episode. If it's not fixed in Roamio, I'm not sure I want to buy it.


I stopped using Netflix on my Premiere and Elite because of the scaling issues, particularly going in and out of 1080p24; so far, on the Roamio, no scaling issues at all and 1080p24 looks great


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

alleybj said:


> I stopped using Netflix on my Premiere and Elite because of the scaling issues, particularly going in and out of 1080p24; so far, on the Roamio, no scaling issues at all and 1080p24 looks great


Doesn't it blank out for a second or two when the framerate switches to 1080P24? This was why I unchecked 1080P24 in the video output options and just use 1080P60.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Doesn't it blank out for a second or two when the framerate switches to 1080P24? This was why I unchecked 1080P24 in the video output options and just use 1080P60.


The problem with watching Netflix 1080p24 content at 1080p60 is that you are forcing the Tivo to do a telecine conversion, which sort of defeats the purpose of Netflix using 1080p24 in the first place. I agree if your HDMI connection blacks out that is a serious problem and you really have no choice but to do what your are doing if you want to use the HDMI output. But I would at least try the component output at 1080p24 to see what you think of it. It's somewhat of a matter of taste, but many people (myself included) prefer the film like appearance of 1080p24 versus the noticeably more video like appearance of the same material converted to 1080p60.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Yes, I've noticed my DUO does a better job scaling 720P, but I just leave my Roamio set for 1080P60 output to avoid the resync issues. Besides for me, 90% of my TV watching is from channels that broadcast in 1080i.


Then why even have an iscan Duo video processor/scaler?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Then why even have an iscan Duo video processor/scaler?


I can use their PReP, Progressive ReProcessing



> Progressive ReProcessing (PReP®) is the video processing industry's first processing method that significantly improves progressive video signals and removes artifacts caused by inferior interlaced-to-progressive conversion.
> 
> Video signals that originate in an interlaced format are often degraded by artifacts incurred when the signal is converted from interlaced to progressive formats by general purpose chips in DVD players, AV receivers, and set-top boxes. Until now, there has been no way to improve these signals to optimize images on high-resolution displays. Poor interlaced-to-progressive conversion is especially problematic with large-screen HDTVs, as upscaling to higher resolutions often amplifies artifacts created in the conversion process, making them more noticeable.
> As a solution to this problem, we introduced PReP, an advanced video processing technology that reverts the progressive video signal output from source equipment to its original interlaced format. PReP then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format, this time applying the source, edge, and motion adaptive algorithms in its Precision Deinterlacing™ technology to eliminate jaggies, combing, and other degrading effects. In iScan Duo, PReP technology allows 480p, 576p, 1080p50 and 1080p60 formats to be processed by this method.


Plus I all my devices in my main setup run through my DUO. The DUO then separates the audio/video and sends the audio to my receiver r HDMI and sends the video to my TV over HDMI. My receiver can't handle 3D so this is why I don't route video through my receiver any more.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I can use their PReP, Progressive ReProcessing
> 
> "Progressive ReProcessing (PReP®) is the video processing industry's first processing method that significantly improves progressive video signals and removes artifacts caused by inferior interlaced-to-progressive conversion."
> 
> Plus I all my devices in my main setup run through my DUO. The DUO then separates the audio/video and sends the audio to my receiver r HDMI and sends the video to my TV over HDMI. My receiver can't handle 3D so this is why I don't route video through my receiver any more.


Wouldn't it have been cheaper to just buy a new receiver? OK, you don't get the Progressive ReProcessing, but what the heck is that anyway? Isn't digital conversion from 1080i to 1080p in the set top box lossless? How exactly can it be "inferior"?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Scooby Doo said:


> Wouldn't it have been cheaper to just buy a new receiver? OK, you don't get the Progressive ReProcessing, but what the heck is that anyway? Isn't digital conversion from 1080i to 1080p in the set top box lossless? How exactly can it be "inferior"?


For 1080i to 1080p, lossless yes -- you scan into a frame tank interlaced and output full frame -- no actual modification of pixel values takes place.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Scooby Doo said:


> Wouldn't it have been cheaper to just buy a new receiver? OK, you don't get the Progressive ReProcessing, but what the heck is that anyway? Isn't digital conversion from 1080i to 1080p in the set top box lossless? How exactly can it be "inferior"?


1080i is deinterlaced to 1080P. Devices are better now than several years ago but there are still issues with many devices deinterlacing to 1080P. Although I have not checked out the Roamio deinterlacing capabilities.

And as far as the external scaler/video processor, I've been using them since 2002 so that was my first choice before getting a new receiver. Maybe the receivers have better capabilities now, but four years ago the DUO was a better option than a new receiver.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> 1080i is deinterlaced to 1080P. Devices are better now than several years ago but there are still issues with many devices deinterlacing to 1080P. Although I have not checked out the Roamio deinterlacing capabilities.
> 
> And as far as the external scaler/video processor, I've been using them since 2002 so that was my first choice before getting a new receiver. Maybe the receivers have better capabilities now, but four years ago the DUO was a better option than a new receiver.


So that still begs the question as to why then you wouldn't take FULL advantage of your expensive outboard processor by setting the TiVo to output all resolutions in their native state to allow the superior duo to do it's intended job?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> So that still begs the question as to why then you wouldn't take FULL advantage of your expensive outboard processor by setting the TiVo to output all resolutions in their native state to allow the superior duo to do it's intended job?


I used to in the past, but at a certain point I stopped using native resolution output. Since every resolution change required one to two seconds to resync. It must have been after I removed my Algolith Flea from the video chain. The picture was superb with that in the chain since it removed just the right amount of noise from the picture. But without it the picture just isn't as good. The Flean can only handle up to 1080P24 and I knew it's days were numbered for me to use it anyway.

Anyway I know I don't want to wait the one to two seconds any more like I used to in the past.
Plus the DUO is nowhere near as expensive as some of the scalers/video processors I've used in the past. It does give a lot of bang for the buck. But it even cost less than my Algolith Flea cost me six years ago.

Plus my biggest use now for the DUO(in additon to switching between my devices) is it's auto calibration. Starting in 2001 I averaged at least one professional calibration for my main HD set each year. But earlier this year I finally got the equipment to calibrate the display myself since the cost of the equipment and software was only around twice the cost of a professional calibration. And the auto calibration feature of the DUO makes things so much easier and faster.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Are there commands to go directly to a specific resolution,* even if it is not checked in the resolution list*? That would be optimal -- I like the faster surfing if 1080p only, *but* on some 480i or 720p material (usually movies) I would like to be able to use an external scaler without the *many* steps of changing the resolution list.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

What's the consensus on best resolution setting for a 1080p plasma? I know some channels like ABCHD broadcast in in 720p, so should that also be checked?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

headless chicken said:


> What's the consensus on best resolution setting for a 1080p plasma? I know some channels like ABCHD broadcast in in 720p, so should that also be checked?


There is no consensus in general because each tv is different. It comes down to whether or not you want your tv to do the scaling or the TiVo. Some tvs do a better job than the Roamio scaler but in general, I think the Roamio does a good job.


----------

